# Westport CT 9yr F Dies 2/26/09



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

My mother found this post on "freecycle" and sent it to me. I just emailed the person for more details but I wanted to post asap because the dog has <u>only until Thursday</u>. Please bare with me while I gather some more details...

Email contact:[email protected]

Location:This post was on the Westport CT freecycle. It was then posted on the NJ & NY freecycle. 

Post below...
"Hi,

I have a friend who is moving this coming Thurs AM and cannot find a
home for her 9 yr.old FEMALE german shephard. The dog is good with kids
(she has 4), and other animals. She is sweet.

<u>*If my friend cannot find a home then the dog will be put down.
*</u>
Anyone interested, please e-mail me asap.

Thanks for reading this. "


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## ckposter (May 20, 2008)

Guys I'm sorry I keep emailing her and she won't email me back. I am crossing my fingers that the dog was already saved...I hope! Wish I could provide more info...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm always a little bit leery of these kind of posts (not you ckposter, the original poster); if the owner can't find a home for her dog, why wouldn;t she take it to the shelter claiming to have found it on the road --- at least that way, it would get more time at the shelter.


----------



## Sampson's girl (Mar 22, 2008)

I emailed her as well on Tuesday and got no response. I am going to hope it was some kind of false alarm.


----------

